# JiJi and KiKi



## Callisto (Nov 12, 2015)

Alright, these cats haven't passed on, but they're no longer in my life and I miss them as much as if they have passed. At least I know they're with a good family who loves and takes care of them. I just wanted to recognize them, as I've now also discussed my Boo and Pippin (my kitten). 

JiJi came first. He was a little white snowball. I let someone else name him, I didn't love his name. But it fit him eventually. I think now his name is Burt.  He was so small and now he's sooooo big! He's a big kitty! He's so pretty and a good baby. He played fetch, like my Boo did. I didn't even teach them to do this. 

Kiki came later. I named her Kiki to go along with the name JiJi from that movie "Kiki's Delivery Service." But her name really fit her. I think now she's Darla. At least they're together! Lol. She was also white, but with patches of color. Kiki liked plastic. She'd drag plastic baggies all over the house just for the fun of it. 

I called JiJi "bug" and Kiki "bird." I don't know why.  But they loved each other and they loved me and I was absolutely heart broken when I had to re-home them. I'd had JiJi for three years and Kiki for two at the time. I'm just grateful they went together and to a good home. I kept in touch for a while but then decided I had to let go. They'll always hold a special place in my heart...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Callisto, 
A loss...is a loss, when it comes to our Hearts...it still hurts, and we grieve...
I am happy they were adopted together, that has to help you feel a little bit better, I hope.
Even tho' you had to give them up, you did right by them, by finding them a good, and loving home.
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------

